# Artery nugget pro 80W Issues



## Po7713 (3/6/17)

Hi All

I recently purchased a Artery nugget pro for my wife and she loves it.
A small issue came up where wen she fires the mod it goes to 5 Watts for a half second then to her preset of 40 Watts and this kills the performance. i checked the manual and checked for firmware updates but there are non available. Then i checked for a pre-heat setting but nowhere can i see where the 5 Watt comes from. if anyone has encountered the problem please help. 

Some Info on the setup: Artery nugget pro with a avocado 24 Single coil 0.5 Ohm running at 40 Watt.


----------



## Po7713 (13/6/17)

BUMP


----------



## Po7713 (19/6/17)

Nugget Finally bit the bullet it just died luckily i was able to return it and bought something else.


----------

